
How People Used to Download Games from the Radio - ZeljkoS
http://www.kotaku.co.uk/2014/10/13/people-used-download-games-radio
======
jeremysmyth
I did this exactly once for a ZX Spectrum game, and it didn't work. It turns
out the slightest hash or fizzle or cracking on the station messed up the
reception enough to corrupt the download.

Something the article mentions but I'd like to re-emphasise: The amount of
time it took to record from the radio and subsequently load (or attempt to
load) is quite significant. We had to set up the recording, get ready for the
announcer to call it, and press record. Then go away for five to ten minutes,
hoping (and that's a long time to be on edge), and then rewind, move the tape
over, and press play having typed the appropriate LOAD command, only for it to
fail. Rotten way to spend an evening that I'd planned for over a week.

